# Anyone use Goddard's Cabinet Makers Wax, finally found some online!!



## steve6678 (Oct 4, 2012)

Goddard's Cabinet Makers Wax, 4.5 Oz. Tin $13.89, at Shellac.net.

Question, to whomever has used this wax, how far does a 3.5 oz tin go?

I have a Full size Bed, Head board, sml foot brd & 9 Drawer dresser…

2 Tins is $34.18 w/shipping


----------



## handplaner (Jan 4, 2014)

steve6678, I'm looking for goddard's cabinetmaker's paste wax. I've been using it for 35 yrs but have moved a bunch and am using up the last of the dozen I bought years ago (now regretting the two I gave away). My source from back then doesn't exist anymore. Oh, and to answer your question from a yr ago, one tin would definitely do your bed and dresser three times or more if used sparingly.
I had no luck at shellac.net

Thanks


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I use it. I have have had a tin for many years only about half gone. I think it is primarily beeswax, by the way it looks and smells.


----------



## handplaner (Jan 4, 2014)

Bondo, Yes, beeswax and carnauba w/ lemon verbena (there used to be other fragrances too). 'Member where you picked it up? I'm actively looking..


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

it DOES smell GREAT!!!
and is/was, the easiest/best result wax i EVER used…
I only have 1 tin left…i "used-to" get it at shellac .com, but they say it is no longer available…ANYWHERE!!
Gone…no longer made, or available, as far as I can find…and I LOOKED pretty hard!
...bummer


----------



## sawdustsux (Dec 10, 2012)

**correction - shellac [.net] not .com, but irrelevant…no longer sell it


----------

